# Dealing with Mountain Laurel?



## joshalo (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi all,

I am living in an area where mountain laurel is very abundant. I am have had goats in the west before and never worried much about toxic plants, but here, it seems to be a big deal. A friend just had a goat die from eating too much mountain laurel. Is there any way to train goats not to eat it? Is it possible with kid goats to have a controlled exposure that will make them sick but not kill them and help them learn not to eat it? I know about muzzles, but that is not practical here as it is just so abundant and I want them to eat other plants in the forest while we walk. 

This issue is really starting to discourage me from packing with goats in this area. If anyone can offer any suggestions or links to other sources of info on this, I would greatly appreciate it.

Josh


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi, 
Don't get discouraged, yet. I also live in an area with lots of Mt. Laurel. I have found that the goats tend to nibble here and there on the trail, but never stand and eat too much on one plant (not enough to get sick from) if we stay on the move. I find that when we keep moving, they have more tendency to eat the other healthy variety of plants. My boys will sniff and walk away from a lot of the poisonous plants and opt for the non poisonous plants. Not to say that they WILL NOT eat the mt. laurel if I stand in a patch of it, but if you choose your resting spots wisely, you should not have too much trouble. 
I always carry the antidote with me (see the NAPgA website), just in case. I have had a run in with a babygoat and rhody this past fall. (It was the only green plant left, and the baby decided it would be a nice change from yellow maple leaves)
If you are hiking in an area where Laurel is the predominant plant, then break out the muzzle. Take it off in areas where the grazing is safer.
Its too early to get discouraged. Plus we NEED more packers on the east coast. Dont let a little laurel dampen your spirits.


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

I'll second Jessica's comments ... don't get discouraged, just plan for it. We have quite a bit of Mt. Laurel here in the Mid-Atlantic. On some of our favorite trails we can hike for miles and miles and never come out of the stuff ... one of my favorite times to hike is when it is in full bloom. We just place the muzzles on as necessary and pay close attention to where we stop and let the goats browse. And I also always keep plenty of activated charcoal on hand just in case.
[attachment=0:2zq4z8va]IMG_2303.JPG[/attachment:2zq4z8va]


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

You can pretty much solve the problem by carrying muzzles from NW Packgoat Supply. Then the goats can't eat at all unless you take the muzzles off.


----------



## joshalo (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for all the great feedback. I'm starting to feel a little better about packing in the east. 

Has anyone ever heard of a way to get kid goats sensitized to Mountain Laurel so that they just won't eat it? I have heard about a flock of sheep that won't eat it, but I think on had to find out the hard way for the rest to learn. 

josh


----------



## Blueroan (Mar 6, 2010)

Mine will eat a little on occasion, I just keep them walking in the area's where I know it is. They will eat a leaf or two and keep following.


----------



## CASDOG1 (Feb 1, 2013)

This is good info. I hike mostly in North Carolina, in the Appalachians, & there is a lot of mountain laurel as well as rhododendron. One of my favorite campsites is a laurel thicket! Guess we will avoid that site unless we just have the dogs.


----------

